# Holosync Meditation



## J D (Oct 17, 2006)

Has anyone tried this program? I've only heard great things about it, but it is pretty expensive. I meditate daily, sometimes twice a day, and it really seems to help with my DP. Holosync is supposed to use a new technology that gets you to a much deeper state of meditation at a faster rate. If anyone has tried this program, let me know. I'm really considering trying it.


----------



## USpacebreaker (Oct 23, 2006)

Hello all,
This is my first post here. I wanted to reply to your post before I introduce myself though.

I have heard of holosync but I've never tried. My general opinion of Bill Harris(the man behind holosync) is that he is more concerned with making a profit and promoting his own style of entainment than making something that can actually benefit people. His programs are overpriced and inflexable. The technology that you're talking about is called Brainwave Entrainment and it is not new at all. It has been around since the 20's. It is only until recent times that it has started to become popular and I assume that it will be quite a while before main stream science recognizes the it.

I have been using other entrainment products for maybe about 2 years now. While I do not adhere to any set schedule, I've still recieved enormous benefits. It has been a godsend. The program I use is called the Neuro-Programmer 2 by Transparent. I paid Like $50 or $60 for it and have never felt that I have needed another product. You can build your own sessions or download user made sessions from the user library(one of which is actually made by a holosyncer and follows the same protocol that holosync does.)

All that being said though, if your goal is purely meditation then you might want to check out holosync. There are members on the Transparent Forum that still use holosync. Just I advise you to check into what many holosyncers call overwhelm. From what I've read it sounds very bad. IMO, this happens because of over activation of the limbic system due to the constant Delta entrainment. By the by, many people with depression have an overactive limbic system.

Unfortunately, there is no protocol for depersonalization. I've ask the administrator about DP and he basically said that he had never heard of such. However, I can say that using it has helped my symptoms; A LOT. I focused brainwave states of around 12-20 Hz(wide awake and focused.) Holosync uses only sub-delta which is under 1Hz(deep, non REM sleep) To me, it seems like such low frequency entrainment would be very counterproductive when it comes to DP.

I just want to say that I'm not affiliated with Transparent in any way aside from being an enthused customer. Regardless of whichever product you purchase, I'm sure you'll still benefit. There is a lot of potential in this technology.

Here is a link to Transparent's Forum:
http://www.transparentcorp.com/community/forum
For posts that have been pinned on the web site that compare and contrast holosync and transparent:
http://www.transparentcorp.com/communit ... topic=1639
If you want to find out more information on brainwave entrainment try a web search using: brainwave entrainment, EEG, hertz, neurofeedback, binaural beats

I know I've been vague here about the concepts behind this stuff. Most websites promoting entrainment products usually explain how it works. However, after doing some reading and you still have a question, let me know and I will point you in the right direction.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

You can get binaural beat cds or mp3s for under $10, I got some from here which work fine, http://www.skyhero.com/Store.htm , I have not tried hemisync but I cant see how it differs from these cheap versions as they both put your brain in alpha, theta and delta mode so Im not sure if you have spend lots of money escpecially if you are not sure of its benefit.

Personally I dont use them any more as I do more regular meditation but I found that they made me more sensitive to my environment and helped relax which helped.


----------

